# Online fuel pump assemblies?



## mslade (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone know of a reputable online place I can get a complete fuel pump assembly for a 88 SEV6 pickup??

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

You can try rockauto.com


----------

